# 55 grown in :O



## Username in use (Apr 29, 2010)

So After about 6 months or so my tank plants have grown in nicely. I will tell you what i did to get the desired look if you shall call it lol 

My secrets are i never vacuum the gravel lol and i feed my fish once a day. I also run my lights for how ever long usually from when i wake up till i go to sleep lol


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful tank!!!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Its ok, the blue gravel ruins it for me.


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice looking tank...Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the blue gravel either, but the plants and driftwood look awesome.


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

What is your setup? Lighting? and where did u get your driftwood and rocks?


----------



## Username in use (Apr 29, 2010)

Driftwood and rocks from my lfs, lighting was some 108w light fixture off ebay. I don't even run co2  I used black sand and blue gravel mixed for a substrate and i never vacuum it.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

The plants look fantastic!


----------



## bubble87 (May 20, 2010)

it looks wicked!


----------

